# Bullhead fishing



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm looking to fill a couple of buckets with bullheads fishing with my Dad. The two spots that we had for a number of years are now under new ownership on the new landowners do not want anyone fishing it. 

PMs are always welcome


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We used to catch quite a few at whites landing through the ice they would have a big bullhead fish fry at the bar don't know about now


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

floater99 said:


> We used to catch quite a few at whites landing through the ice they would have a big bullhead fish fry at the bar don't know about now


muddy creek rt53 my dad used to tell me all the time we should go there for bullheads


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

X2 muddy creek bridge on st rte 53 between fremont and port clinton.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Used to catch buckets full of them at Van Buren State Park


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Is it just me? When I was young you couldn’t keep bullheads off your line while fishing for channel cats but I haven’t caught a bullhead in 20 years. Seems they are on the decline in the inland lakes?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Uglystix said:


> Is it just me? When I was young you couldn’t keep bullheads off your line while fishing for channel cats but I haven’t caught a bullhead in 20 years. Seems they are on the decline in the inland lakes?


Used to catch them all the time 50 yrs ago below Beach City Dam


----------

